# Smelly pitbull



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have thre yr old pitbull and he starts to smell after 1 or 2 after we bath him And he gets bump often in all his back n side. I feed him diamond streamed athlete chicken n rice I have never change his food


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

1 or 2 days after we bath him and xtreme chicken n rice formula


----------



## Krazymofo1019 (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of shampoo are you using?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

if i were u would switch foods. diamond has had a few recalls recently and switching to a grain free would prolly get rid of the bumps too. when i got Odin home from the shelter he was on crap purina food till i learned better and i coulda washed him once a week because of how oil and stinky his coat was. but now i feed him Acana Wild Prairie and i dont think hes had a bath all month and his coat is soft, dry, shiny, and odor less.


----------



## Krazymofo1019 (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 I feed taste of the wild and Athenas coat is the same way. can go a month without a bath if i wanted. Also maybe try to use a shampoo with oatmeal in it.


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

I live in Houston Texas where can I get taste of the wild from and around how much is it I pay 40 for diamond 40 pound bag


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Moreno104845 said:


> I live in Houston Texas where can I get taste of the wild from and around how much is it I pay 40 for diamond 40 pound bag


check ur local feed stores or tractor supply store. worst case Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com has it for $46 a bag but when i used to feed it i found it local for $38 for a 30lb. although TotW is made by diamond they still are subject to their recalls.... but goin grain free will prolly help too.

Acana is made by Champion from all fresh and local vendors top quality ingredients and what not... i've found it local for $55 for a 30lb but Chewy has it for $61 i believe....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah food would be the first thing I would look at changing as well.


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there any good pet food I could get from petsmart


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Moreno104845 said:


> Is there any good pet food I could get from petsmart


i havent looked recently but they r almost always overpriced


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok ima check where I get the diamond see what they got Thanks a lot


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ur very welcome, u can search pet food ratings here and find all kinds of threads about whats what too


----------



## Krazymofo1019 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the best food petsmart is going to have will be blue buffalo wilderness. I used to feed it before.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

is your dog intact?
my 4 year old is unaltered and i kinda notice the same thing. he doesn't really "stink". but he gets a dog mustiness about 3 or 4 days after a bath. he's grain free. and on a strict diet.
i think it's related to hormones. but cleaning up your dogs diet can only help.


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

But the blue buffalo wilderness was grain free now I rea lly need to change his food I bath him dunday n he was already smelling yesterday. Jikealoha he is not neuter so you guys think that might be an issue. Should I neuter him? Im really trying to stay away from neutering causr his nice big pitbull n to see him eithout balls.


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is blue buffalo wilderness good to feed him guys thanks for all the help you guys giving me


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you should consider several things when deciding to neuter... the way your dog looks, or the way you think he should look is NOT one of those things. it is a human downfall to associate social status or acceptance with reproductive organs. you should be asking yourself "what is in HIS best interest?" not "what will make ME feel better?"
anyway, dogs are dogs. they are gonna smell like dogs.
but if he has a serious funky odor, then changing his diet should help. i think brushing his coat and wiping him down will also help.
my opinion is an outdoor dog should get a maximum of 2 baths per month. An indoor dog 1 bath every month.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a issue with him not having his baubles....you can get neuticles. check out Neuticles.com


----------



## Moreno104845 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok guys I got my dog new food I bought him one that had the most points in d food rating sti ky dick vattons natural lets ee what happens ima take a pic post a new thread so we can see the change


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Moreno104845 said:


> Ok guys I got my dog new food I bought him one that had the most points in d food rating sti ky dick vattons natural lets ee what happens ima take a pic post a new thread so we can see the change


sweet! glad that u found one u liked! i look forward to pics


----------

